# Anyone heard from Volagi?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been trying to get in touch with them for a week or so to arrange a demo. 

They don't seem to be responding to email or returning calls. 

I don't see any recent Facebook activity, but they did send out a tweet yesterday.

Off on a cycling adventure perhaps?


----------

